# scheda SD montata in sola lettura

## lordalbert

Ciao. Ho comprato una nuova scheda SD per il mio navigatore, l'ho messa nel computer per salvarci alcuni file necessari al navigatore per funzionare, la metto nel navigatore e tutto ok. Poi adesso dovrei sostituire i file, la metto nel computer, ma non posso nè cancellare, nè copiare nuovi file. Praticamente, è come se la montasse in sola lettura.

Non c'è un modo per cancellare tutto e rimettere altri file? 

Queste sono le info di mount, se possono servire:

```

/dev/sdb1 on /media/disk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,uid=1000,utf8,shortname=mixed)
```

----------

## Kernel78

mini o micro ?

le mini sul lato hanno una levetta che server per proteggere da scrittura (come i vecchi floppy) magari ti si è spostata quella ...

----------

## lordalbert

si, l'ho vista la levetta, però non si è spostata...

----------

## Kernel78

[mod]mi sono accorto che eravamo nella sezione sbagliata è ho rimediato[/mod]

ma su altre schede riesci a riscrivere ? di che marca è ? se prima ti fai un backup di tutta la scheda con dd poi riesci a ripristinarlo ?

----------

## lordalbert

Si, le altre schede non hanno problemi. Neanche questa scheda inizialmente aveva problemi. E' una Kentron (l'unica marca che c'era al negozio) da 2GB.

Ho provato anche a metterlo nel computer di mio padre con winxp, alcuni file li ha cancellati, altri no dicendo che è impossibile, e mi ha permesso di rinominare le directory (cosa che su linux non mi permette di fare).

Su linux è capitato anche che non me la facesse montare, dicendo che /dev/sdb1 era già montato, ma non era vero. E poi non la smontava più...

Adesso provo a formattarla. Non mi interessa fare il backup, sono tutti file che ho nel computer.

----------

## Kernel78

quando puoi a me interesserebbe avere una risposta a questa domanda:

se prima ti fai un backup di tutta la scheda con dd poi riesci a ripristinarlo ?

Non solo della partizione ma di tutta la scheda senza che questa sia montata (certo il fatto che ti dia noie anche per montarla mi fa supporre che possa esserci qualche problema fisico sulla scheda)

----------

## lordalbert

eh, adesso ho già formattato, e ho ricopiato i file. Per adesso sembra andare bene, anche se era un po' lenta a copiare, ogni tanto si fermava/bloccava, dopo qualche secondo riprendeva.

Magari è la schedina che fa schifo... e mi hanno fregato 9€ :/ Al max gliela riporto indietro se entro un paio di giorni si verificano altri problemi

/EDIT by Kernel78:cerchiamo di evitare le volgarità  :Wink: 

----------

